

PHP IteratorAggregate getIterator() should be static? (Seems sensible to me...) - armored_mammal
https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=63092

======
armored_mammal
Of course this being PHP maybe there's an equivalent interface I'm not aware
of...

